# Neighbors Tivo



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone know of any issues with using MRV/MFS-FTP between my neighbors Tivo and My Tivo's via wireless. I get wireless signal at her house an don't see a technical reason why not but I am thinking legal wise.

We are both paying D*TV customers, we just want to pool my three boxes and her box together for 790 gig


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Should work as long as you both have the proper enhancements installed. You will also need to use the same router IP address, but all the Tivos will require different IP addresses from each other. 

As long as you are not talking about a theft of service, I wouldn't think it would be any more of a legal issue than installing the enhancements to begin with. However, I am no attorney.


----------



## lord-dogbert (Jan 31, 2005)

I just completed hacking her box with everything I have. I noticed that my wireless was bleeding over into her house so I asked if she wanted access to my Tivo's and Vice Versa for MRV and tserver.


Hmmm, thinking....
....
....
....If tivo were to add the ability to enter an IP address for MRV and use a standard TCP port then friends and family could pool resources. The great aunt on the east coast would become a very popular person


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mrv is restricted by subnet.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> mrv is restricted by subnet.


VPN?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I recall someone on DDB doing this a year or two ago. Seach for SSH tunneling.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

TO answer your original question it's certainly technically possible.. I'm allready doing this with my father's tivo.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Are the two tivos hacked? and what version software are they running?


----------

